# Custom Cruze Diesel Decal



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Friend of mine has the ability to magically make decals out of thin are, so for $20 shipped, he made me this stellar Cruze Diesel decal for my back window, complete with the oversized snail 

Message me if any of you are interested in your own.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's cool and an attention getter. I like it. I have a TURBODIESEL badge that I added to my trunk lid. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/40586-diesel-emblems.html


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here she sits. Didn't turn out too bad, and I think this opens up the door for for a full de-badge project.


----------

